# How many GPH



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

How many GPH in a 55g using a powerhead? Not for filtration, only current.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

400-500 maybe even 600gph once they got used to it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to equipment_


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I have an AC 802 in my 55. I think that's 400 Gph i may be wrong.


----------

